# Lets see your cobalt blue schwinn bicycles



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 13, 2017)

There is something about cobalt schwinn blue....post pics if you got one or want one too


----------



## Rust_Trader (Nov 13, 2017)




----------



## Eric Amlie (Nov 14, 2017)

Probably not what you're looking for, but here is my '99 Super Sport with my '65 Varsity tourist.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## GenuineRides (Nov 14, 2017)

Old picture





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZE52414 (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## Tony M (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## mike (Nov 14, 2017)

1938 Motobike.     &         1936 Roadster


----------



## bobcycles (Nov 14, 2017)

Tony M said:


> View attachment 709267





SUPER killer restO over 20 years ago by Dave E of San Diego...he hit it out of the park, I think won best
restored at one of the old Anaheim bike swaps.
Couldn't belong to a nicer new owner!
Props Tony!


----------



## Tony M (Nov 14, 2017)

bobcycles said:


> SUPER killer restO over 20 years ago by Dave E of San Diego...he hit it out of the park, I think won best
> restored at one of the old Anaheim bike swaps.
> Couldn't belong to a nicer new owner!
> Props Tony!





bobcycles said:


> SUPER killer restO over 20 years ago by Dave E of San Diego...he hit it out of the park, I think won best
> restored at one of the old Anaheim bike swaps.
> Couldn't belong to a nicer new owner!
> Props Tony!



Thanks for the props Bob!....You're right! Dave did a great resto on this bike. ...the bike still looks amazing after 20yrs


----------



## Tony M (Nov 14, 2017)

bobcycles said:


> SUPER killer restO over 20 years ago by Dave E of San Diego...he hit it out of the park, I think won best
> restored at one of the old Anaheim bike swaps.
> Couldn't belong to a nicer new owner!
> Props Tony!


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 14, 2017)

1936 Schwinn Walco. I had the paint matched from the little paint that was left inside the lower bracket. The rest of the bike was super rusty with red paint over it. I didn't know it was called Cobalt blue. I painted everything myself but still need to do the striping. Barry


----------



## John G04 (Nov 14, 2017)

mike said:


> View attachment 709286 View attachment 709287 View attachment 709288 1938 Motobike.     &         1936 Roadster




:eek::eek: NICE!!


----------



## Schwinn499 (Nov 14, 2017)

Never once did I NOT even wanna look at a thread, until now. Blue with envy. Great bikes!


----------



## ricobike (Nov 15, 2017)

Glad to see that others share the same feeling I have for this color.  Love it and these pictures !


----------

